# BFP at 9dp3dt but now bleeding



## Haribo10 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for some advice if possible.

I tested early yesterday at 9dp3dt and got a feint positive. Last night, I started bleeding, it was very light, probably spotting and was mainly pinkish with a tiny bit of red. This morning I tested positive again with a clear blue digital and to start with only had some brown spotting but I am now spotting pink blood again.

Could this be implantation, or is it over for me already?

Thanks.


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

How are you getting on now? Has bleeding got worsE? X


----------



## Haribo10 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello, 

I see that you are also bleeding, how are you getting on?

Yes my bleeding got worse, it was quite heavy on Tuesday and Weds with small clots. Has slowed down very gradually since then and now I am just spotting red blood. I am still testing positive though so I have no idea what is happening? My clinic don't seem to know what to do with me either.

Best of luck


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Exactly the same here hunny. I had like a full AF god 3 days then stopped.
(My periods last 5-6 days)

My tests still positive too although feel deep inside that I've lost it and tests will fade as that might take time. I've read most clinics will just make you test again in another week as just too early for scans.

How do you feel? Other than limbo xxx


----------

